
Google Cloud database updates, new Cloud memorystore for Redis - manigandham
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/04/Accelerating-innovation-for-cloud-native-managed-databases.html
======
sonaltr
I find the pricing weird (as mentioned on Reddit).

It's cheaper to run a 100 GB M5 than an M1.

I assume it's a typo?

~~~
manigandham
It's price per GB...

4GB x $0.049 = $0.196/hr 100GB x $0.016 = $1.6/hr

~~~
sonaltr
oh thanks!

That's my bad.

